# Crazy "wokeness"....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So did you know Hasbro is changing the name of an iconic toy....

Mr. Potato Head will no longer have the "Mr.". It will just be called "Potato Head". uke: uke: uke:

All because they want to be "GENDER NEUTRAL"..... so will the toy call Mrs. Potato head or her accessories just be called... POTATO HEAD ACCESSORIES? They better change it all.

https://apnews.com/article/mr-potato-he ... 57be41a9d8

Now let alone the crap I have been hearing about COKE brand and how they are giving lessons on how to be "non white".... uke: uke: uke: uke:

What is our world coming too.

Let alone if you listened to Rand Paul interview the HHS canidate. How he has been berated by other Senators saying he is "being mean" and "anti-trans".... BTW this nominee is a Transgender person... .who said in the past that they were for:

1. Genital mutilation of minors
2. Hormone Therapy before someone hits puberty
3. Not letting the parents have a say in any "transition" stuff with switching sexes...
etc.

She is also one who took her/his mother out of a nursing home while saying PUT COVID PATIENTS IN THEM.... :bop: :bop:

This all about being "woke" and not anything about actual policy and making sense in this world.

I know i went all over the place but is just showing how things are happening now. How people need to honestly put a foot down otherwise what will be the next thing will be pushed.... You shouldn't address your teachers as Mrs., Ms. Mr., etc... because it is giving them a "gender identity".... oke: oke: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen on Newsmax that Hasbro is backing down.

Coke-------- I need to stop drinking that crap.

HHS candidate. yes I watched it. It didnt answer the questions. Evidently it supports letting three yesr olds start hormone theropy and gdnitsl mutilation. Parents who allow it shoukd be in prison. What was it age 12 and parents cant stop it? Is there somewhere in the world where people are still sane? I always thought America was worth fighting for. Im not so sure it will be after four years of Biden. Well a half year of Biden and three and a hakf of Harris.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

HHS candidate is downright scary. Heshe seems to actually want to actively promote the "very complex" subject on transgender shiite. I don't understand how difficult it is the determine whether one has xx, or xy chromosomes. Follow the science...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The biggest issue/issues I have with this whole Transgender stuff is.... DONT PUSH IT ON KIDS.

What I mean is how does someone who is 12 years old really know anything about their body and hormones? They are all stirred up, bodies changing, growing, learning things for themselves for the first time (ie: out of elementry school and some more freedom from parents), etc. They are learning about themselves and the world. How will they know what they really want. Many 18 years olds dont have a clue at this stage in their lives. It is insane and the damage you can do by giving hormone drugs to kids before they are even developed. Think about it!!!

Like what Rand Paul stated is that the majority of the drugs are really un-proven for long term issues or non issues. It needs to be studied. This isn't like trying to kill cancer... it is changing how nature works!!!! It is changing your whole body structure. Will a boys bone structure/skeletal structure change because they are taking female drugs? Will they now have weaker bones? Same goes for females taking male drugs.... will it change the way they grow which could have adverse effects and make issues in the future with hips, knees, internal organs, etc. WE DONT KNOW.... because kids are still growing and developing!!!

I have been talking about the physical aspect of this.... haven't even touched on the emotional part of it. Think of the mood swings 12-16 year olds go thru in a day! Now you could be pumping them full of drugs that could confuse things even more.

Basically I am saying we shouldn't play Dr. Frankenstien with our kids. If they want to change sexes when they are out of high school... ie: 18 or some age... FINE... but until then let nature happen and let them figure out what they really want.

Here is another kicker.... What about if a mentally unstable parent does the change.... What I mean is a parent who is going thru some mental issues pushes upon a young child that they are of the opposite sex now.... and then at age 10 says... lets go get you a surgery or drugs.... That is a life altering thing that happened when maybe when the child is out of the grasp of that parent they will change their minds. Happens all the time.

I mean you cant drink beer legally until 21... yet you can do a life changing thing at a younger age.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

it's woken alright...&#8230;... to a nightmare.....

LOL didn't they just introduce Coca Cola White in Japan ?

FWIW one of the worse things you can do is give a child a choice for something so important. Because they have no idea of the long term consequences. In most cases you will set them up for failure. Remember kids are just as trendy as adults. Johnny may decide he wants to be Jill not because he wants to be Jill but because others in his class are doing the same thing. Why is it wrong to steer a child toward the gender they actually are?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

More crazy "wokeness"....

Dr. Suess is "cancelling" some books because of "racism". They will not be making anymore and pulling them off digital platforms.

Yes.... this is crazy!!!

Edit: Also Amazon is pulling books as well from their digital platform for downloading. I can't remember the names but there are a few.

Anyways... Lets look at it this way... This is a "digital book burning" type situation. So when in history has the people who wanted to "burn" the books have been the good guys???

Also here is another one for you.... The liberal left wants a 5 year old to "know" what gender they want to be at that age but dont want them to read a Dr. Suess book. yeah think about it.

The above about a 5 year old might be pushing it.... but they want someone to be able to understand the complexitiy of actual "sex" change and what not pre teen. But yet they dont "trust" that they know the difference about "racism" in a kids book at that age. Or the perception of "racism" in those books. Yeah... think about it. They can't make up their minds about racism at that age but yet can have life altering gender assignment decisions. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Someone wake me up I dont like this nightmare. It could be called The Walking Dead In The Head.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So lets bring some of this "wokeness" stupidity into a picture... or let me give you an example...

The AMA rap song of the year is by a female rapper named Cardi B. She was an ex stripper/escort. She has bragged about how she used to drug men and steal from them. I will give her credit for working her way out of poverty and stuff to hit it big. This isn't a knock on her at all. It is a knock on SOCIETY!!! Her song is called WAP or "Wet *** [email protected]$$Y".

Here are the first few lyrics...



> Whores in this house
> There's some whores in this house
> There's some whores in this house
> There's some whores in this house (Hol' up)
> ...


This gets played on the radio "edited". But with technology and youtube... you can see the lyrics with a simple search.

But now they cancel 6 books by a man who wrote many of the books before 1960! Plus then Disney puts a "disclaimer" on PUPPETS.

If you want to know what books are "banned" or are not getting published anymore here is the list of the books and year published. If I were you... find as many as you can they will be worth money. oke:

And to Think That I Saw It on Mulberry Street - 1937
If I Ran the Zoo - 1950 
McElligot's Pool - 1947
On Beyond Zebra! - 1955
Scrambled Eggs Super! -1953
The Cat's Quizzer - 1976

Here is what a research group found "wrong" with the books...



> The group Research on Diversity in Youth Literature says:
> 
> The study examined 50 books by Geisel and found that 43 out of the 45 characters of color featured in those books have "characteristics aligning with the definition of Orientalism," or the stereotypical and offensive portrayals of Asia.
> 
> The study then notes the two "African" characters both have anti-Black characteristics. The study describes anti-Blackness as discrimination, opposition or hostility against Blackness and Black people.


A few things... Look at when the books were published!!! Look at what shows were on TV, look at other media and books. It falls right in-line with the "norm" back in that time period.

Here is a thing that I am sure they could do since they OWN THE RIGHTS TO THESE BOOKS.... they could possibly reprint them with out the "offensive" drawings. There could be some legal things that might need to take place first. But isn't that a simple solution instead of "cancelling" the books. oke: oke:

Now go on about the song of Carbi B. They give an award to that song and give it national radio play. It shows you how our morals are getting corrupted. I am not at all saying we should "censor" Carbi B and this song. I think it has a good beat and what not. But honestly the same people who are saying Dr. Seuss can corrupt out children with this "imagegry" are the same ones saying "Cardi B" is a role model and should be celebrated and her lyrics hit "true". Yeah... think about it.

BTW... if anyone wants to look up a Rapper who should honestly get more air time and awards..... Tom McDonald. Now he is all tattooed up and what not. But he is a white rapper who is talking about how stupid Cancel Culture is. How dumb people are acting in this world... etc.

Here are some lyrics from his song... People So Stupid



> I'm praying that the world changes soon
> Can't get a doobie on a plane, but there's Uzis in our schools
> Every dude who touched a boob or a booty getting Me Too'd
> What you expect from the kids who went to Hooters after school?
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The "Equality Act" (HR5) will allow the government to remove custody rights from any parents who refuse to allow their own children to "transition" through surgery & hormones.


I dont know what "age" are they saying about this. But this should be scary!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/g ... d=msedgntp

Yep... now they are going to look at movies from the past. This is TCM looking to "reframe" these movies.

This wont stop!!!! This is censorship at its fullest. Remember back in the early 90's when people were trying to censor music... it went from explicit lyrics in rap to "heavy metal" was sending subliminal messages. Where are the people who fought for those rights now???


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is some more "liberal" logic during these times....

One argument I have heard about why student debt should be "cancelled".... It is because an 18 year old isn't too mature to understand financing.

Yet the same people are saying a pre teen child knows enough about taking sex altering drugs or have a sex change.

YES... THINK ABOUT THIS RIGHT HERE. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I know I am not talking to the many people on here who before that are democrats but this is what your party is pushing. I know the people on this sight have come out and stated that they dont agree with some of this stuff. But this is the stuff getting rammed thru congress right as we speak!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another example.....

Biden calls the Gov of Texas and people Neanderthals... because they lifted the state mask rules. But yet it is confirmed that 119 migrants at the border tested positive for COVID were RELEASED because of his EO into Texas. They were not quaranteed for 14 days... they were not released after a negative test was found... they were just released.

Again... Logic.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: oke: oke:

BTW... on the Mask issue. Stores can still make you have one. Just like No shirt no shoes no service type thing. Each individual store can make its rules. Just like if people want to keep wearing the mask they can. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Pelosi wants the voting age to be sixteen. Why? Because she knows 16 year olds can be baited with free crap even when it requires socialism and loss of freedom. Someone a few months ago said we cant call them evil thats to radical. Really???? If you read the Bible you will notice Israel was punished when they worshipped Baal. Why did Baal tick off God? Because it required the sacrifice of children. So Ill say it, these people are evil, and without concience. Hell has a reservation for them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The change the age to 16 was purposed by a "squad" member that wanted it or was the one who "amended" the bill with this provision.

WHICH LOST ... 125 to 302. The sad part is the 125 who voted YES.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news ... ree-months

This is a study and a "tool kit" about racism....

They suggest babies that are 3 months old start to become "racist" or "choose" people by race.... yeah....and our tax money goes to these "studies" and "reports".... uke: uke: uke:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is some more "liberal" logic during these times....
> 
> One argument I have heard about why student debt should be "cancelled".... It is because an 18 year old isn't too mature to understand financing.


In other words they would make perfect politicians lol


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

Lets expand on the "18 years olds dont know enough about finance so we need to cancel student debt"...

So instead lets push a bill to allow 16 year olds to VOTE... but at 18 they don't know how to balance spending.

So lets make pre teens able to make life altering changes to their body by taking hormones or have an operation.... yet at 18 they dont know how to balance spending.

So we have to teach our 3 months old because they are starting to become "racist".... but yet they dont know how to balance spending at AGE 18.

So lets take away math because it is "racist" in our schools so we cant teach them about "financing"... because at 18 they dont know enough about balance spending.

Let all those sink in..... oke: oke: oke: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

truly scarey what the dem/socialists have enacted...


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

You yahoos have all got your knickers in a knot!!
The family of Dr. Seuss pulled six of his early books.
They have every right to do that in America.
Democrats have dick to do with it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is the woke culture that is pulling these books.

Like I mentioned they were all published and written back in the 50's.

Also look at when and what time period this was going on.... those were not considered "offensive" at all back then.

It is also the families right to "change" the drawings and keep publishing the books.

But if you really don't think "woke" or "Cancel" culture isn't an issue.... hold onto your seat and keep watching what else gets... "cancelled".


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

https://www.theweek.com/cartoons/969782/political-cartoon-trump-gop-cpac


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> You yahoos have all got your knickers in a knot!!
> The family of Dr. Seuss pulled six of his early books.
> They have every right to do that in America.
> Democrats have dick to do with it.


 :rollin: Canuck your supposed to wear your mask over your mouth and nose not your eyes and ears. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

This is also the problem.... Look at the attached picture. :beer: :thumb: oke:

Then I wont even go with what they see on apps like Tik Tok, Snap Chat, etc.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck,
It is, and has been, a crazy world out there. Some people really do deserve to be "cancelled" but I don't think Democrats. liberals or any one else has a monopoly on stupidity or is any better than the other. I just try to tune it all out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched a video today of a liberal pastor saying Jesus was a racist and a sinner. The cancell culture is going after the Bible now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

that is a good one about frosty..... :thumb:

But the "cancel" culture is being pushed by the progressives and liberals most of the time. Look who are the ones trying to "cancel" celebrities if they say something that at all goes against the "liberal" or "progressive" ideal. Look at anyone who spoke out against BLM... again didn't say anything "racist" at all but just said... .ALL LIVES MATTER NO MATTER THE COLOR.... booom... they tried to "cancel" them. Look at if they talked good about Bret Kavanaugh..... "cancel".... the people pushing the "cancel" or "woke" culture is the progressive left. Sorry it is that simple. I will agree that there is all sorts of stupid on all political lines and beliefs. But this "cancel" or "woke" culture is driven by the progressive left and it wont stop until people, companies, CEO's, etc stand up to it and NOT CANCEL someone.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Chuck,
> It is, and has been, a crazy world out there. Some people really do deserve to be "cancelled" but I don't think Democrats. liberals or any one else has a monopoly on stupidity or is any better than the other. I just try to tune it all out.


They have determined Frosty is OK because snow people are gender neutral and that's a crack pipe he is smoking...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/13 ... 5003713546

above is a tweet showing you how CRAZY it is... and who seems to be pushing it.

A musician stated he liked a book by Andy Ngo.... who is just showing people how ANTIFA/BLM are really in this world not what the main stream media posts. He is neautral in much of his reporting.

But it shows you... this musician had to ISSUE AN APOLOGY and is taking time off from "the band" all because he praised A BOOK!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also now this stuff is being taught in our schools.....

REALLY.... you telling me WOKENESS and crap isn't getting out of hand when you cant use the words... Father, Mother, Dad, Mom..... So a kid talking about his weekend can't say... My mom and I went to ______.

Yeah... think about this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another example of "cancel" culture... is the DOXXING or what ever it is called.

If you have been following the jury selection at all in the George Floyd trial... about 90% of the jurors are saying they are very fearful of their names being released and having people go to their familys and work place.

WHICH SIDE IS DOING THIS.... BLM.... ANTIFA.... those are not right wing or right leaning groups... Correct.

PEOPLE WAKE THE F UP!!!! I dont care if you are a Dem or a Republican. You need your elected officials to stand up and put a stop to all of this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The liberals cant wake up. They are out of their own control.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have started greeting everyone "what's up f$ckers!"


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a tweet that a person put out there..... This person is very LIBERAL....



> While I'm not suggesting Bill Burr is a racist, a white man having a non-white wife can sometimes be a sign of racism. So you shouldn't assume someone isn't racist just because they own a minority sex servant. They may very well have one because they're racist.


Yeah.... you tell me that some people are not trying to find racism in everything. This is the world we live in. Where people want to scream.... RACISM at anyone just because they don't agree with what they are saying. So by this persons logic..... VP Harris husband is a "racist" because he "owns her as a minority sex servant. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:

But this just shows you how far "wokeness" is going and how far people are out there. It is on both sides but in this thread we are talking about "wokeness" and that BS.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we should send the National Guard into liberal states, kick their ***, keep them as protectorate, and never let them vote again. The problem with succession of the central states is the liberal coasts would welcome China onto this continent with open arms. Canada is near that now. Also the worst part about Bidens stimulus is it rescues the worthless crap with our sweat (tax dollars).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/columbia ... ace-income

Here is another "crazy wokeness".....

University of Columbia is having 6 graduations ceremonies divided by race, sex, and income levels.....

Isn't this actually showing division and kind of "racist".... think about it.

Also here is one that I heard about over the weekend. The USDA is giving money to "farmers" based on race.... ie: If you are black or hispanic you can get a loan from the USDA. Now I dont know all the ins and outs of it. Maybe someone can shed more light on this who is a farmer or what not. But isn't that being racist? If I wasn't in that group i would go in and try to get the money and if they deny you... have a lawyer ready to pounce. Because there are laws in place against discrimination in lending based on race.....ie: you can give/deny someone a loan based on RACE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Isn't this actually showing division and kind of "racist".... think about it.


 Actually it sounds like they want to go back to segregation. Don't they know minorities want to sit in the front off the buss too. Unbelievable!


----------

